# Tractor Help



## osrudbob (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi, I just bought a horse stable in central NH. It has about 20 acres of fields, 4 paddocks (all mud) 1 to 2 acres each. 1 indoor arena 150 X 300 and 1 outdoor arena about 2 acres. I need a tractor that can move snow, manure, hay, drag the indoor, and maybe turn that 20 acres into something productive. Can anyone suggest 1 tractor model that can handle all of it? I prefer a used one. The 20 acres is on about a 10% grade.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## RFHay (Jan 24, 2010)

When we were only doing small bales in smaller field like that, we used a JD 5510. It was doable with only the one but out lives got much easier when we added out 5220, both with loaders. Good combination of small size for manuverability and power.


----------



## Showcrop (Mar 3, 2010)

30-40 horsepower with FWA should be adequate, and with MB nearby in Tilton you know that you can get service. The weather that we have had for the last three years has made much more land tend to be wetter than it used to be. Orchard grass tends to stand up to traffic and grazing much better than timothy, you could also add some fescue and some marathon clover. Don't use Alsike because supposedly it is toxic to horses.


----------



## haymaker1956 (Mar 18, 2010)

30-40hp may be a little small if you get into baling hay. You're better off with too much horsepower than not enough. Maybe 60-80Hp. Get a front end loader with a quick attach. 4wd would be helpful if you have alot of mud. Even the higher HP 'compact' tractors are pretty manueverable for the indoor work.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

The 5000 series JD will give you enough horse power to bale small squares and is small enough to maneuver an arena rake (I use a TR3) and work the paddocks. You need 50-60 HP. Get forks for the front end loader....stall bedding is easier to handle by the pallet load.


----------



## Showcrop (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys he's not going into the business! It's 20 acres. Thirty horse will be plenty. Let him have some money left to buy some half decent equipment. When I was starting out and had only twenty acres I did it all with 19 horses no problem. I didn't need more until I got more land and needed bigger equipment.


----------



## haymaker1956 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just an opinion. From my experience, even a smaller square baler can bully a 30hp. Maybe 80 is too big. Also need to consider the capacity of the front end loader. I don't think I'll buy another 'compact' tractor. Too short, too narrow for hilly terrain. It's ok around the house... Overall I wouldn't trade my old JD4020 for anything. But, a compact might be just the trick for Bob.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Have you looked at Mahindra.

I would recommend either the 5530 or the 6030. Loader capacities are great. If you wanted to do hay the 5530 would be able to handle it. I currently do it with the 4530.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Showcrop said:


> Let him have some money left to buy some half decent equipment.


Bob bought a stable, he has horses.....he needs to spend it while he still has some money left. I am assuming (maybe incorrectly) he bought a commercial operation and not a place for pasture ornaments. For a hobby you can get by with a lot less.

Assuming it's commercial....yes he can operate with less HP and a little tractor. However, he'll be limited with what he can do. I go through over a 1,000# of pelleted feed per week, and about 3,000# of stall bedding per month. The stall bedding comes in on 2,200# pallets. The FEL with forks saves a lot of work.

There are two arenas.....depending on what they have in them, the riding discipline, and how often they are used, they'll need to be dragged and leveled with a proper arena rake two or three times a week or more. My arenas are sand so they are easier to work, but when I put the teeth in it for my neighbors dirt arena, a little tractor would have a heck of a time with it. Good arena footing is critical or you end up injuring the horses.

Then assume, he gets his paddocks all nice and grassy and he decides he wants to put that 20 acres into hay. Yes, you can run a baler on 35 HP ( I did it as a kid) but 50-60 HP is better and the ride isn't as wild. Plus a bigger tractor will last longer. We typically put 300-400 hours a year on ours. I've got a 37 hp in my shop for an engine rebuild. We wore it out in 1,200 hours. It was only used for dragging the arenas at our other place. Sorry, but I'm not a big fan of little tractors.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

First of all, buy all your hay!! You wont be able to buy all the equipment you need.You be better off investing in the cosmetics of the place. 
We have a 60hp kubota for cleanig our barns. 4x4, loader,open station,its on 30 inch rows. I was surprised on how tight the turning radius is on it. If it can handle what i put it threw,it handle yours no probelm. Buy a bucket ,pallet forks,and bale spear. The smaller kubotas do hold thier resale value pretty well too. Buy a brush hog to keep your pasture in check.
I put all your land in pasture,it the cheapest feed. If your on real wet ground you be better off to tile all the ground to get rid of the water.10 % slope is enough you could use a tile plow. Orchard grass handles foot traffic well. Put some alfalfa with it to help it out.


----------

